# pass on my condolences



## artimedoros49

Hello,

My problem is with the verb *pass on* (i.e., convey).

Would either _předat_ or _vyjádřit_ be OK? Or should I use something else?

Please *pass on *my sincere condolences to Maria.

Prosím,_* předej*_ Marii moji upřímnou soustrast.
Prosím, _*vyjádři *_...

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi artimedoros49, in this case (condolences) only "vyjádři", "předej" isn't option here.


----------



## bibax

You can use also the verb *tlumočiti*, although it may sound somewhat old-fashioned or bookish. On the other side it expresses the meaning "to pass on (condolences, wishes, ...)" better.

(tlumočiti = 1. to interpret, to translate, 2. to act as an interpreter, 3. to convey)

_Prosím, tlumoč Marii moji hlubokou a upřímnou soustrast.
Tlumoč jí moje přáníčko, ať ji nic netrápí a má slunce v duši co nejdéle.
Tlumoč mu, prosím, že mu opravdu co nejsrdečněji blahopřeji k tomuto krásnému úspěchu.

Načež řekla Džodh-Baj: „Pozdrav princeznu Růži i mým jménem, Adali, a tlumoč jí mé blahopřání k svatbě s naším pánem Akbarem.“

Tlumoč mu naše dobré úmysly, pokud bude ochoten jim věřit, a ukaž mu tento pergamen._


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you Onyx18 and bibax.


----------



## Lucyje

Maybe too late but anyway....
I suppose most native speakers would deal with it this way:

Vyřiď Marii, že jí přeji upřímnou soustrast.


----------



## bibax

Ano, _vyříditi_ = to pass on. Jen malou připomínku, soustrast se nepřeje IMHO.

Jak je asi _vyřídilka_? She's got the gift of the gab (má dobrou vyřídilku)?


----------



## voracek

Lucyje said:


> Maybe too late but anyway....
> I suppose most native speakers would deal with it this way:
> 
> Vyřiď Marii, že jí přeji upřímnou soustrast.


Přeji? To se nehodí, soustrast přece "nepřejeme".


----------

